# Wann bin ich eigentlich nicht mehr "frisch registriert" ?



## raundsi (26 Dezember 2013)

Titel sagt alles ...


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2013)

Bis ein Moderator dir einen zu dir passenden Titel vergibt.
Auch Uralte User sind hier frisch registriert. Es gibt hier keine automatisierten "Schreib/Zeit-Titel"


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2013)

Früher gab es das schon... Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da habe ich böse Dinge getrieben (anonyme Postings und so) -  um ja nicht als "erfahrener Nutzer" geführt zu werden. Wenn das die Moderatoren alles wüssten... die würden mich glatt Chaostheoretiker taufen...


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2013)

Früher war es auch noch eine andere Forumssoftware  wegen dir Aka, mussten wir ja umsteigen


----------



## Hippo (27 Dezember 2013)

Wir sollten ihm mit seiner Erfahrung mittlerweile vieleicht in "Chaospraktiker" umtaufen?


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2013)

Obwohl, noch passender wäre dann doch Chaospraktoretiker, so wie er Theorie und Praxis zusammenwürfelt


----------



## Heiko (27 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Bis ein Moderator dir einen zu dir passenden Titel vergibt.
> Auch Uralte User sind hier frisch registriert. Es gibt hier keine automatisierten "Schreib/Zeit-Titel"


Doch, gibt es.
Es liegt aber nicht an der Zahl der Postings allein. Auch Zustimmungen der anderen User zählen dazu.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2013)

Dann habe ich wohl die Änderung in den letzten Updates nicht mitbekommen.
Mir lag noch in Erinnerung, das User mit vielen Nachrichten und Likes sowie langer Zugehörigkeit immer noch "frisch registriert" als Status hatten.
Aber jetzt finde ich tatsächlich nur noch "Mitglieder" 
Wie sind denn jetzt die Bedingungen zur automatischen Statusänderung?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2013)

Früher war man (ich habe nachgekuckt) mit 25 Beiträgen nicht mehr "rookie" und irgendwann war man dann "member". Es gab auch "Grand Sen Member" (waren aber damals nicht so viele... cp, tf, und so)
Meinen ältesten noch zuzuordnender Beitrag vom 18.12.2003 konnte ich ebenfalls im Original rekonstruieren. Ich habe gerade den Giftschrank offen und schaue mir altes Zeugs an: da habe ich noch ein Chatprotokoll von Ende 2003 (?) aus der AZ mit einigen Beteiligten aus dem Forum hier... oder hier: Am 23.12.2003 habe ich mir das Profil eines gewissen "Ben Tigger" angesehen 
Ich habe sogar noch Belege für Deine Moderatorendienste im Dialerschutz-Forum...
Hätte ich Zeit ohne Ende, würde ich mal eine "Geschichte des Forums" herausgeben...




PS:


> raundsi
> nicht mehr ganz frisch registriert


Den Humor habt Ihr in über 10 Jahren nicht verloren...


----------



## Reinhard (28 Dezember 2013)

Das hatten wir doch schon mal, Ende 2002, damals noch bei Dialerschutz.de.
Da gab es auch noch "Sternchen" für Anzahl der Beiträge und das in verschiedenen Farben, je nach Rang. Auszug von damals (*seufz*):

_sascha, 14.11.02 18:51:
@all
Webmart hat mir die Freude gemacht, und das User-Ranking im Forum erweitert. Statt vier verschiedenen Rängen gibt es nun zehn - und sie sind zu Beginn gleich mal kräftig durcheinander geraten. Dafür erstmal Entschuldigung. Ich habe das Ganze jetzt vorübergehend deaktiviert, um wieder etwas Ordnung reinzubringen. Danach wird die Anzeige wieder aktiviert. Natürlich bleiben die Postings, die Anzahl und das Ranking im Groben erhalten. Wenn Ihr Ideen habt, wie man die Ränge staffeln und benennen könnte, einfach in den Thread posten.
Im Übrigen wird es nun auch die Möglichkeit geben, einzelne Beiträge zu bewerten.
cu,
Sascha_

_Alexk, 14.11.02 19:07:
Hallo sascha!
Ich glotzte nicht schlecht, als ich unter meinen Beiträgen "Ehrenmitglied" stehen hatte .
Also meine Idee (aufsteigende Reihenfolge):
Neuling
Hilfsmitglied
Jungmitglied
Mitglied
Dauer-Mitglied
Altmitglied
Ur-Mitglied
Ehrenmitglied
==============
Administrator
Moderator
(Sollte Admin und Mod nicht gemeint sein mit "zehn Rängen" bitte posten).
MfG
AlexK
P.S.
Deine Admin-Anzeige ist aber noch da, sascha!_

_Raimund, 14.11.02 19:16:
Ich schlage noch vor:
Jungposter,
Altposter,
Kurzposter,
Langposter,
Konstruktivposter,
Destruktivposter.
Gtuss
Raimund_

_Avor, 14.11.02 19:22:
Alexk,
Vorschlag:
Dauermitglied streichen (sind wir irgendwie ja alle)
Uralt-Mitglied setzen (ab 85. Lebensjahr)
Gruß
Avor_

Das ging dann noch so ein paar Seiten weiter bis Sascha verkündete:

_sascha, 16.11.02 22:07:
also, das neue ranking lautet folgendermaßen:
neu im forum (ab 1 beitrag/0 views)
mitglied (ab 10 beiträge/100 views)
aktives mitglied (ab 150 beiträge/3500 views)
ständiges mitglied (ab 500 beiträge/10000 views)
super-mitglied (ab 750 beiträge/20000 views)
ehren-mitglied (ab 1000 beiträge/25000 views)
moderator
admin
entscheidend ist zunächst einmal die zahl der beiträge, in zweiter linie aber auch die der views. beides muss erreicht sein, um in den nächsten rang zu kommen. die beitragsbewertung als mitentscheidendes kriterium fürs ranking ist zunächst einmal wieder abgeschaltet. mal sehen, ob wir sie demnächst wieder einbauen.
cu,
sascha_

Daraufhin brach die Diskussion erneut los.

Hat sich ja hier fast nichts geändert...


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2013)

Tja Aka, Dialerschutz war eben mein Einstieg in diesen Bereich und ich gestehe, als Dialerschutz und Computerbetrug noch als getrennte Foren existent waren, lag meine Aktivität zu mehr als 95% beim Dialerschutzforum. 
Aber bei der Zusammenlegung der Foren wurde ich mit übernommen und habe dann eben hier meine Interessen zu 100% investiert 

Deine Statusaufstiegswerte von Rookie zu Menber waren eben noch die der alten Software vBulletin. 
Nun haben wir aber Xenforo im Einsatz


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2013)

Hi Reinhard, das ist wie in der Modebranche, altbewärtes wird Jahre später eben wieder modern bzw. aufgewärmt


----------

